
Vatican scrambles after pope appears to deny existence of hell - tosh
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/mar/30/vatican-scrambles-to-clarify-popes-denial-that-hell-exists
======
tlb
Speaking of souls, it's hard to imagine a more soul-crushing job than
enforcing orthodoxy (of any kind, not just religious) in the modern age.

~~~
nikolay
You're totally wrong! Setting boundaries is actually freedom. For example,
imagine a world without roads!

